

A Six-Figure Side Project - trg2
http://www.clickminded.com/six-figure-side-project/

======
moscowcopper
Hey Tommy loved the read. Not sure if this was intentional but you followed
Jeff Walkers PLF precisely in that article. I have a few big corporations here
in Santa Barbara and we have been spending over 50k/month on Adwords on just
one of the corporations for years now and it kills me everyday to see those
charges because it just doesn't work nearly as well as the people who have all
the organic rankings and don't pay a DIME!

Anyhow, I'm trying to use the HackerNews promo code so I can learn SEO and
hopefully quit all the adwords stuff at some point but it won't work. Can you
check into that for me please as I would like to purchase it today :-)

~~~
trg2
Thanks - haven't ever heard of that. I just extended the promo code for 1 more
week :)

------
louhong
Great write up Tommy! Love the detail and how you explained the process...I've
tried the meetup tactic but not with the follow up you've outlined. Pretty
creative approach and I'll have to try that in the future.

~~~
trg2
Thanks - yeah it wasn't something I anticipated happening, but got real lucky
that it worked out that way.

~~~
sycren
Hey Tommy, great article, what did you do in the meetups? Give an SEO talk or
use it for networking and put money behind the bar?

~~~
trg2
Thanks! Most of the meetups were just happy hours. 2 of them were actual
classes where I used them to improve the product.

------
iqonik
I'd like to take the course but will need my company to sign it off. Any
chance I can email for the HN discount if they give the go ahead?

~~~
trg2
Sure thing!

------
bosky101
Thanks for sharing your experience.

Just curious, what software do you use for setting promo-codes, and time
bounded ones?

~~~
trg2
That's all Fedora - [https://usefedora.com/](https://usefedora.com/)

